
Google has bought abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.com - qCOVET
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-bought-entire-alphabet-url-2015-10
======
cpeterso
I was surprised they hadn't picked up abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.com and
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvw.xyz before they announced Alphabet (abc.xyz). And they
still don't own android.org (or android.net) which would be appropriate for
their AOSP project.

